# The Colnago Family



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's the latest family photo of my Colnago Family along with individual pictures. 

The latest addition is a custom Extreme Power that was one of Juan Antonio Flecha's bicycle from last year. (yep, I won that ebay auction)


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

nice fleet


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting*

While I'm sure the new fleet is a much better ride, I still like looking at your older steel fleet.



Duke249 said:


> Here's the latest family photo of my Colnago Family along with individual pictures.
> 
> The latest addition is a custom Extreme Power that was one of Juan Antonio Flecha's bicycle from last year. (yep, I won that ebay auction)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

boneman said:


> While I'm sure the new fleet is a much better ride, I still like looking at your older steel fleet.


I don't think any of them are steel. I would guess that the one you think is an older steel frame is actually a C40 with the HP stays. I don't remember the Master ever being offered with HP chainstays or a B-Stay seatstays.

With that said, I like all the bikes.

Me, I'm trying to take my own family portrait some time soon. It is just a little tough to get them all cleaned up and dressed properly for the occasion.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*older family photos*

I think that Boneman was referring to older posts of my collection. Its always changing....

Here's some older links:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18569&highlight=duke249

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48484&highlight=basso+ascot

In the past I was big on the steel bicycles, but I guess all things change and I've gone more modern with everything. 

The hardest to sell was the Bottecchia. I'd really enjoyed that bicycle for some time. I still have the one with the older C-Record/Cobalto brakeset, but it'll be going up on the auction block sometime towards the end of August.


----------

